# Update your document



## clichealias (Mar 13, 2017)

It asked me to update because my insurance expires in one week- so I uploaded a document for my insurance- the beginning date is listed as 03/23/2017.... Will the separation of documents confuse uber's technology and freeze me out?​


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

clichealias said:


> It asked me to update because my insurance expires in one week- so I uploaded a document for my insurance- the beginning date is listed as 03/23/2017.... Will the separation of documents confuse uber's technology and freeze me out?​


As long as the expiration is 2018, you should be alright.


----------

